

Who is The Next Yahoo! Ceo? - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/15/nytimes-article-reverberates-through-yahoo-whos-their-next-ceo/

======
popat
i dont understand why mike, icahn and other narrow minded people cant see the
whole picture —- i remember michael dell once made similar comments about
apple …. look what happened, today apple is much more valuable than dell … if
micahel dell (who was an entrepreneur himself) can go wrong then who are these
people who have never created anything as big as yahoo …. people should give
yahoo and jerry&co. a break and let them run the company the way they want and
if you’re not comfy then sell your stocks and run (like a mice) , u will still
profit as stock prices has gone up in last 6 months. What i understand is
Yahoo has too many money making properties and it can still make more prop and
money out of it … following is my questions to all greedy people:

1\. please explain me why cant yahoo make money from the text based ad (where
they are not that strong) by temporarily leasing it to google - isn’t it a
smart move where you make money from both kind of ads (text and display) from
the 2 best ad systems?

2\. why did yahoo made deal only for north-american market and not for other
markets which are much bigger than NA? do you think that jerry is stupid that
he is keeping other lucrative market i.e BRIC (brazil, russia, china, india)
with him? - cant u see how intelligent he is that he is may be trying to roll
out his strategy in these markets and eventually make a strong position?

3\. do you think that the whole board of directors of yahoo is stupid to
support jerry?

4\. dont you know that the biggest loser (monetarily) is jerry himself, and if
he is taking risk and let go millions $$ (for short term) then there has to be
something in his kitty (the strategy) that he dont want to disclose it right
now?, and may be this is the reason why the board of directors are supporting
him because they know this internal confidential strategy ... there is always
something called trade-secret that you shouldn’t give away no matter how much
pressure builds on you by stupid shareholders …

I think if anyone who disagrees with Jerry then they should either sell their
stock (and run) OR buy more stock (get the majority) and kick him out - if u
dont want to do either then stop making foolish judgments ... everyone is not
greedy - there is something like loyalty and integrity and that counts at the
end of the day and i think Jerry's loyalty and integrity towards Yahoo is
unquestionable.

